# B13 Front Struts?



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

O.K. So let me make sure I have this right. If I use B13 KYB AGX front struts on my B14 w/Eibach Pro Kit springs I will have less of a bottoming out problem? And, do the B13 struts need any mods to fit?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b13 struts help prevent bottoming out and fit like the b14 struts no problem.

that is what ive been told .. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

this is correct.. i believe they give you guy an inch or so of travel


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

knock knock....

only with Ground Controls..the spring perch is different, so the spring would sit lower if you use regular drop springs...you have to have GC's in order to actually benefit from using the B13 strut


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. what he said... i forgot 2 mention the GC's .. =P


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If using Eibachs though, you can use the B13 front struts(on the B14) to get the front wheel gap to look more like the rear(less gap basically)...since we all know that using pro-kits with regular B14 struts results in the front sitting higher than the rear.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

woah.
you can only benefit from the gained suspension travel of a b13 front agx if you have GC coilovers? why have i not heard this before? guess i have to investigate a little more. geez, i thought i had my suspension planned and ready to buy.

barnoun-i don't think the b13 fronts will make the car any lower than b14 fronts. (well, that's what i've been told)


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> i don't think the b13 fronts will make the car any lower than b14 fronts


The perches sit a little lower..so it will.....but you will lose precious travel....


Im working on an idea for B13's and B14's...to allow another inch of travel like the GC camber plates do....only with the $400 price tag..

more to follow..I have the idea drawn out...but need to look at manufacturing these pcs...please dont ask details..I dont have alot yet.. Ill keep you all updated..and this will work with regular drop springs, as well as coilovers...it will not work with camber plates however...stay tuned for more info


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *...barnoun-i don't think the b13 fronts will make the car any lower than b14 fronts. (well, that's what i've been told) *


I have b13 front struts on my B14(with stock springs), and the front gap did lessen a noticible amount after getting them installed(I had to get new struts/shocks, so I got B13 strut/ B14 shock gr2s).


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*b13 strut/shock*

What's the difference between a shock and a strut I keep thinking it's the same but if I need (should get) b13 stuts with GC coilovers, is that refering to the kyb part size for the b13? Wanna get a new suspension, don't wanna buy wrong...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Shocks and struts both do the same thing, they just look different on the outside. Struts have a mount where the spring sits, while shocks don't. By the way, the b13 uses struts at all four corners, while the B14 uses shocks in back.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*lemmee get this straight*

So if i should get the b13 sized kyb stuts for the front and I'm planning on getting ground control coilovers, what am I looking to get for the rear?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rear get b14.. front get b13


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

yup, since rear of the B14 uses shocks.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*broke liar*

okay I lied. I can't afford coilovers now so as I follow this thread I'm confused as to if I should still get a b13 sized kyb with prokit spings. Does one request that size/model when ordering? Lemmee know. Pablo


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Are you sure our cars have shocks instead of struts in the back? According to Sears' computer, we have struts all around.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

The KYB AGX B13 struts ONLY WORK ON B14's w/ COILOVERS....if you have regular drop springs....ie: Sprint,Eibach,H&R,etc...you have to buy the B14 struts.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *The KYB AGX B13 struts ONLY WORK ON B14's w/ COILOVERS....if you have regular drop springs....ie: Sprint,Eibach,H&R,etc...you have to buy the B14 struts. *


I know a guy that had b13 struts with sprint springs and it fit fine. I have stock springs with b13 struts and it fits fine too. You're saying to get b14 struts with regular drop springs because b13 struts with regular drop springs leaves less suspension travel than the same springs with b14 struts, right?

CrunchyCookie: The b14 chassis cars indeed have struts in the front, and shocks in the rear. If you still aren't sure, take a look for yourself and you'll see it's true...regardless of what the computer at sears says.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> You're saying to get b14 struts with regular drop springs because b13 struts with regular drop springs leaves less suspension travel than the same springs with b14 struts, right?


YES! the perch sits about 3/4 inch lower than the B14 perch does...


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

hehe, or you could get motivational's shortened struts. but theyre 235 each


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*maybe it's time*

I have GC coilovers with kyb agx front struts firmly sealed together with duct tape inside and sealant top and bottom. My question becomes, if I want to move to a motivational shortened strut, how in the world should I get the coilovers off the current struts. Looks like a ton of work and lord knows I don't wanna damage the coilovers. Any thoughts? Pablo


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

im sorry, i have no idea about that. but how come theyre sealed up like that?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

That's how they're supposed to be sealed up so they don't rattle and make lots of annoying noise. It's recommended by sentra.net too.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

how much does a set of GCs w/ AGXs cost? (at least, how much did you pay) b/c if its anywhere close to the cost of tiens, id rather get the tiens


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

ok...

B13 front struts...

Do they:
allow more travel in the front and lower the front?
or
allow more tavel only?
or
lower the front only?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

lower the front.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

So they give no extra travel at all?

If the front end is lower, wouldn't that mess up the balance of the car considering the front end is lower then the rear and the center of gravity is shifted forward...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What they do, depends on how you install them.. Without coilovers it will lower the front and give you no travel benifits. With coilovers(GC sleeve kit) you can drop the same amount as with lowering springs, but you will gain travel. The only way you will benifit from using b13 front struts is to use a coilover kit like GC.

This was already stated in this thread.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Quick and dirty representation of how B13 Struts give you travel.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Perfect...bravo!! that should answer all of your questions..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I gotta fix that red x


----------

